

101 Signals  - meleva
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2013/08/101signals/

======
victoknight
I couldn't find an OPML file on Wired's site that contained all sources so I
made this one: [http://pastebin.com/6WpUJSLy](http://pastebin.com/6WpUJSLy) I
also corrected each feed's title.

